# Bolens 3 point hitch.



## Zekkjacen (Jun 17, 2013)

Looking for some help finding a 3 point setup for my 5020H. I could find some kind of kit for a cat (0) and modify to fit, but didn't know if anyone was familiar with a bolt up out there. I did drop a line to Sam's Bolens, but supply and demand... Sure it would cost me. Any thoughts?


----------



## OldBuzzard (Jun 23, 2011)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/bolens-3poi...345?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item41742ba411

This should fit your 5020H.

My Attachment Interchange List shows three different 3pt hitches for that series of tractors: 14072, 50964, and 51964.

It shows all three as being for the 5020H, and the 14072 and 51964 only as being for the GT2000. So, if it fit the GT2000, it will fit your 5020H.


----------



## Zekkjacen (Jun 17, 2013)

OldBuzzard  

Thanks, I saw this and figured it would bolt up. It is a funds issue. I have the ability to fab up one, but thought of fishing around to see if there was anyone who might make it not worth my time so much. 

I would love to buy it, just to copy it and re-sell it.


----------



## Zekkjacen (Jun 17, 2013)

...or if someone has any plans they might want to share


----------



## Zekkjacen (Jun 17, 2013)

http://www.eezs.com/product.php?Category_Id=18&SubCategory_Id=38

Ok, I am planning to just fab one up. the above address has some parts that may make things easier. problem is I don't really know the difference between cat-1 and cat-0


----------



## OldBuzzard (Jun 23, 2011)

Here's a page that gives the specifications for the different categories.

http://www.tractordata.com/articles/technical/threepoint.html

You definitely want to stick with a CAT 0. Your tractor doesn't have the HP. or weight to handle CAT 1 implements.


----------



## Zekkjacen (Jun 17, 2013)

So it is simply a matter of implement size capabilities and not hitch design. Obviously a 5020h is not going to handle the same stuff a TO-20 could.


Thanks.


----------

